# peacock bass flies



## freeflyfree (May 12, 2010)

Try clousers in chartruese/white all white, seaducers in white/red-head yellow/red-head. 

What are your peacocks doing? bedding?, hunting? suspended and doing nothing?

Maximum recomended size by me is 3 inches. If they're big peacocks use big hooks like #1 or #1/0, other wise stick to #4 #2.

Basically you need bright colorfull patterns, and fished very agresively. Fast erratic twitches. 

You can fish for LMbass with the same fly just by changing the retrieve. to a more slowly retrieve.

for topwater you want anything that can make a big conmotion.

Cheers,

Felipe


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I use a clouser I tie with green EP fibers, a pinch of chartreuse EP fibers, orange thread, heavy lead eyes.... About 2-3" long. On a size 2 and size 4 hook. I let the fly sink then give it quick jerks. I that's not working, I strip it really fast. And when all fails, I allow the fly to sink to the floor, then slowly drag it. You'd be surprised how many big fish are caught that way. If you're down here in south Florida, give me a shout. I'll point you in the right direction.

3058041331
-Eric


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks guys. I'm going to be in panama in late june. I'm not sure what the fish conditions will be. While i am there i will try to fish lake gatun for them.


----------



## beyondhelp (Nov 6, 2008)

Check out Cordell's speed dart (bonefishwhisperer)

I think it's mentioned in this video:
http://vimeo.com/2580436










He says it works great because the bass are so aggressive and the fly moves quickly.


----------



## Uno (Sep 9, 2010)

I second Cordell's Speed Darts. I have used them in the past and they are very effective.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Thanks guys. I'm going to be in panama in late june. I'm not sure what the fish conditions will be. While i am there i will try to fish lake gatun for them.



That's a completely different game out there. I hear they use a lot of poppers that way.


----------

